# My future hedgie baby <3



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So I'm getting my baby girl from connorshogs and he just sent me pics that I had to share. 
Shes the one on the top right
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288 ... grr/54.jpg
And another one 
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288 ... grr/50.jpg

She's so cute. <3 I can't wait to get her. ^-^


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Very cute  Can't see how she develops color wise. Congrats


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

oh, a beauty in the making!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love the coloring of the one you picked!  Good choice,I bet you are so excited!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so excited for you! And you have baby pictures - Jealous!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone!  She is gorgeous. :3 
I am very excited. ^-^


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

She is beautiful, can't wait to see more pictures as she gets older!


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Seems like a beautiful coloring, for sure. Can't wait to see more pictures! (Also, I'm so jealous, a baby hog! I guess my biological clock is ticking or something 'cause I'd love to have a new hogbaby )


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I just got another picture last night and I thought I'd share =D
I hope this link works. If not I'll fix it when I get home :3
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/phot ... 99&theater


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Works for me! The coloring is absolutely gorgeous (as is the hog, obviously ) !!


----------

